# Glossybox December 2014 **Spoilers**



## Kookymama (Nov 16, 2014)

From MSA here are some December Spoilers


----------



## Allison H (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the polish! The masque looks interesting! So far so good!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 16, 2014)

FULL-SIZE Nuxe Masque Crème Fraiche – a $32 value
One Ciaté Mini Nail Polish from their “Tree Trinket” Holiday Collection, 0.16 oz – $8 Value

I am looking forward to this box already.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't use nail polish, but the masque looks good!


----------



## ivfmommy (Nov 17, 2014)

love polish!!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate getting nail polish, but I don't mind this one. looks interesting. I think it will be great box!


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 18, 2014)

I love anything by Nuxe and the nail polish looks fun and festive!  I am excited to see the other items that are in the box.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 24, 2014)

I was going to unsubscribe but after seeing this I'm staying on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I like anything Nuxe!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

I went for the Rue La La deal of 3 months. I am supposed to get a code to use. But my order and confirmation make it seem like I am getting a package with Ship to/Delivery dates.  But, its pretty clear in the fine print on Rue La La that I should be getting a code to redeem between certain months.   I am going to sub for the December box.


----------



## Monica Sue (Nov 26, 2014)

i got a box on rue lala to try out when can i purchase to get the december box im still seeing november when i go to the site


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2014)

Meh, I don't like glitter polish and no need for a hair mask so I hope the remaining items are great because these seem like they'll go on the trades list.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Monica Sue ~ December 1st is when they should start selling the December boxes.

I got my confirmation code from Rue La La. Another 3 month sub for $45.00 I like it!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 26, 2014)

Can someone please confirm if my thinking is correct? I just bought the 6 month GB Rue la la sub.  I currently have an active month-to-month sub and have already rec'd my November box.  If I cancel my monthly sub today and re-subscribe on 12/1 with the Rue la la code I should be getting the December box as my 1st box for my 6 month sub without any overlap? Right?  RIGHT?   :blink:   :blink:

These GB rules make my head spin! *LOL*  Thanks in advance!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 26, 2014)

@@girlnamedpete You had to cancel by the 15th of this month to skip Decembers box, if you unsub now and start your 6 month on Dec. 1st you will get 2 December boxes....right girls?

*Really Glossybox it shouldn't be this hard for people to figure out!

** @@Bizgirlva It's not a hair mask, but a face mask. Their website says:

Masque Crème Fraîche® de Beauté 
FRESH, MOISTURIZING AND SOOTHING FOR 24HRS - INTENSIVE MOISTURE - DE-STRESSES	For all skin typesA source of well-being and immediate freshness, this moisturizing mask with Plant Milks and White Blossom provides intensive moisturization for even the driest of skin. A rescue treatment, it provides intensive relief, instantly soothing skin discomfort. Hydrates and soothes for 24 hours, leaving skin radiant.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@girlnamedpete You had to cancel by the 15th of this month to skip Decembers box, if you unsub now and start your 6 month on Dec. 1st you will get 2 December boxes....right girls?
> 
> *Really Glossybox it shouldn't be this hard for people to figure out!
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I guess it's a matter of perspective since to ME I was thinking that it was before the 15th, but I guess what you are saying is that it needs to be canceled before the 15th of that same month.  **whew** My brain hurts!  Haha.  So, I guess if I cancel my month-to-month and pull the trigger on my 6 month Rue la la both on 12/1, I should be good then?  Thanks again, @@SaraP!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

What @@SaraP said. You had to cancel November 15th to stop the December box. So, you are getting that one anyway sista. I would redeem your voucher for January if you don't want a dupe.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 26, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> What @@SaraP said. You had to cancel November 15th to stop the December box. So, you are getting that one anyway sista. I would redeem your voucher for January if you don't want a dupe.


Ok, now I get it *I hope*.  If I cancel now I will still be getting the Dec box from my month-to-month. I can then use my Rue La La on 1/1 (or thereafter) to start my 6 month sub in January.  I think I just earned my GB GED.  Ha!  Thanks @@Kookymama and @@SaraP!  Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 27, 2014)

20% 3,6,12 month and I think even the Xmas box using code THANKS....hmmmmm super tempted...

@@SaraP - any thoughts lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 27, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> 20% 3,6,12 month and I think even the Xmas box using code THANKS....hmmmmm super tempted...


I just put that code in for the holiday box and it took $20 off (not 20%)...

I wasn't going to buy it at $40 but for $20, yeah!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 27, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> 20% 3,6,12 month and I think even the Xmas box using code THANKS....hmmmmm super tempted...
> 
> @@SaraP - any thoughts lol


Thanks for posting this.  I used ebates and the code so the Holiday Box will be only $17.25!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh my....I love that the coupon ended up as 50% off plus ebates - at that price the holiday box will make a BRILLIANT gift...doing it now!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Had to get the holiday box with ebates and 50% off how could I resist!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sitting on my thumbs trying to avoid this LE box.  I broke up with GlossyBox, but I'm always a sucker for a good deal.  What's totally irrational is the fact that I don't love a single thing in the box.  I just want the good deal!

Hoarder issues.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 27, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm sitting on my thumbs trying to avoid this LE box. I broke up with GlossyBox, but I'm always a sucker for a good deal. What's totally irrational is the fact that I don't love a single thing in the box. I just want the good deal! Hoarder issues.


I was doing well at avoiding this one when it was $40.  (I do love red nailpolish and lipstick, but have a lot of both.)  But at $20, I couldn't help myself.  I just put the box in my cart and put the code in to see (before I realized it was a 50% code) and I was like, I have to get this after I saw what a good deal it was.  (Otherwise I've been pretty good today.  Got 3 Zoya polishes for $20 and got the Coastal Scents Revealed and Revealed 2 palettes for $10 each + shipping.  And the GB holiday LE.  But I need to stay off the computer tomorrow...)


----------



## candes (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok this is the day I have been waiting for.  Now the 6 months at Rulala is $89.  But in about a half an hour ebates is giving double cashback.  So the 20% off at GB themselves  leaves the cost at $92.  Double cashback would be $5.50 and the final price would be $86.5.

So, this leaves two similar options.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 27, 2014)

@@dancersmum I can't pull the trigger with only 20% off a yearly...that makes the box $16.80. The LaLaRue deal makes them $14.41. I'm spoiled with my $12 boxes. 

@ I wasn't going to get this LE box but for $17.25 ...now I want it. Hoarder issues, check.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 27, 2014)

The Rue La La special is allowing me to wait for the December box.  Do you have to get the November box with the 20%?  That may be something to consider.

I am bummed about the discounted holiday box.  I paid $40.


----------



## candes (Nov 27, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> The Rue La La special is allowing me to wait for the December box.  Do you have to get the November box with the 20%?  That may be something to consider.
> 
> I am bummed about the discounted holiday box.  I paid $40.


Thank you, went with the Rulala just now.  Didn't want the Nov box.

Sorry about the holiday box, that bites...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@dancersmum I can't pull the trigger with only 20% off a yearly...that makes the box $16.80. The LaLaRue deal makes them $14.41. I'm spoiled with my $12 boxes.
> 
> @ I wasn't going to get this LE box but for $17.25 ...now I want it. Hoarder issues, check.


Double cash back at midnight from ebates MIGHT make me pull the trigger.  Especially since Ulta has me in a time-out!!  C'mon -- I have $138 worth of credit at Ulta!!  LET ME SHOP!!


----------



## candes (Nov 28, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Double cash back at midnight from ebates MIGHT make me pull the trigger.  Especially since Ulta has me in a time-out!!  C'mon -- I have $138 worth of credit at Ulta!!  LET ME SHOP!!


Just  got a box of 3 minis of the Le Couvent Des Minimes hand creams from the Dermstore recently.  The Honey &amp; Shea Nourishing Hand Cream is the best hand cream I have ever tried.  It is on sale now at Ulta for $11.25 for the large tube.

Loccitane hand creams are trash compared to this.  Just tried them and am clueless as to all the rage over these.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 28, 2014)

candes said:


> Just  got a box of 3 minis of the Le Couvent Des Minimes hand creams from the Dermstore recently.  The Honey &amp; Shea Nourishing Hand Cream is the best hand cream I have ever tried.  It is on sale now at Ulta for $11.25 for the large tube.
> 
> Loccitane hand creams are trash compared to this.  Just tried them and am clueless as to all the rage over these.


I went on Le Couvent overload when I worked at BBW.  I still have something like 4 of their holiday candles in the orange scent.  I think the texture of the Le Couvent hand creams is what I didn't like.  L'Occitane's Zesty Lime makes my world go 'round at the moment.  I have a few LCdM hand creams in my Ulta cart --- if I'm ever allowed to access my points!  I'll definitely give them another try!


----------



## candes (Nov 28, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I went on Le Couvent overload when I worked at BBW.  I still have something like 4 of their holiday candles in the orange scent.  I think the texture of the Le Couvent hand creams is what I didn't like.  L'Occitane's Zesty Lime makes my world go 'round at the moment.  I have a few LCdM hand creams in my Ulta cart --- if I'm ever allowed to access my points!  I'll definitely give them another try!


All the LCD hand creams have a different texture.  The honey one made my 51 year old hands look young again when worn over night without washing.  I wash my hands at least 20 times a day minimum since I work in the medical profession.  

Anyways, perhaps the L'occitanes creams are all different also.  I just tried the cherry blossom and it made my hands look older.  Perhaps I will give the lime a spin some day after my massive holiday stash is exhausted.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 28, 2014)

candes said:


> *All the LCD hand creams have a different texture.  *The honey one made my 51 year old hands look young again when worn over night without washing.  I wash my hands at least 20 times a day minimum since I work in the medical profession.
> 
> Anyways, perhaps the L'occitanes creams are all different also.  I just tried the cherry blossom and it made my hands look older.  Perhaps I will give the lime a spin some day after my massive holiday stash is exhausted.


Awesome to know!!  I remember thinking the honey was sticky (mind over matter?), but it has been awhile.

I'm a crazy hand washer in general (teaching, sick mom, 4 dogs, etc.), so I have hand cream EVERYWHERE!  And multiples in some spots, lol.  I'm trying to remember to use one with SPF when I'm going to be outside.  My hands have aged quite a bit lately after years of lifeguarding in my youth, tending bar in direct sunlight on a party deck and just being outside in general.  

I have thyroid problems (mostly controlled w/ meds), but one of the first things I notice when my dose is off is the fact that my hands and feet get bone dry.  (My brows and lashes also fall out, but that's not what I notice first -- just my skin.)

Sorry Glossyboxers -- way OT here!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 28, 2014)

not sure if I am reading this right but I think I can wait until Feb to use ruelala for 6 months as I have Dec &amp; jan boxes coming via points.   

Anyone think differently? still thinking about it...I know I paid less last year!  And I pulled the trigger on a 6 month sub on popsugar so maybe I should hold off.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 28, 2014)

@@dancersmum - That's how I read it too. My confirmation says its valid through Feb 22.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm worried that I got an email from Glossybox this morning that says the THANKS promo code is for 20% off. I don't think they realize it's taking $20 off. I hope they don't hold my box hostage for the difference. The $20 is a great deal if you're getting one box, but not so great if you're looking for a year long subscription.

Oh, and I went through ebates too, but I don't think it works if we already have a Glossybox subscription. There's nothing showing in my pending cash back for ebates.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 28, 2014)

I just tried using the THANKS code again. They fixed the issue, it's only taking 20% off now.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 28, 2014)

MissKris17 said:


> I just tried using the THANKS code again. They fixed the issue, it's only taking 20% off now.


I was kind of wondering if the $20 off was only good for yesterday, and now the code is for 20%?

I just went into my account and it's still showing I only got charged $20 for the holiday box.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 28, 2014)

MissKris17 said:


> I just tried using the THANKS code again. They fixed the issue, it's only taking 20% off now.


Yup. Major bummer.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe, but I used the code because I'd read on some blogs that is was for 20%, that's why I was pleasantly surprised that it deducted $20. But it could have been for $20 on Thanksgiving and 20% after. I don't know, I'll just consider myself lucky that I got it for $20. Of course, not that I actually need more products....


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 1, 2014)

Those that bought the Rue La La deal can now put in for the December box. I just entered my confirmation code and the 3 month $60 was discounted to $0.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 3, 2014)

This months box is worth $90+.   The box itself puts me in a holiday mood.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 3, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> This months box is worth $90+. The box itself puts me in a holiday mood.


I'm more hopeful for this one than I was for November.  I like the spoilers so far.  Agree that the box is cute, though I'm wondering if I'll get it by Christmas or not?  Glossybox shipping has been OK for me the past few months.  Not great, but not as terrible as it has for some people.


----------



## MaryW86 (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see what else is in the box!  This month's box is free for me because of my glossydots and I used the Rue La La deal to get my friend a box for Christmas.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't subbed to GB for months but I'm super curious to see what else is in this month's box.  The high advertised value might tempt me to resub.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 3, 2014)

Waaaahts in the booooox! Can't wait!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had a positive experience with their customer service!  I have subscribed with annual subscriptions since the beginning.  Occasionally I have been sad to miss out on Alex and Ani bracelets, or whatever gift... but in general I have been thrilled as with the annual discount and 20% discount for Black Friday the boxes have been totally worth $15 to me.  

I have too much stuff, though.  So I cancelled.  It showed as cancelled for the past six months, but somehow in the past couple of weeks it got un-cancelled.  I wrote them an e-mail and they didn't charge me for another year even though it was past 12/1 when I wrote and it took them less than 24 hours to respond.  

Go Glossybox!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 8, 2014)

My annual sub just ran out. I love Glossybox but there was no deal like last year on Groupon so I decided to wait to sub. In the mean time I found BoxyCharm, and I haven't gotten my first box but the spoilers look awesome. I'm really impressed... 

Spoilers for December are amazing as well, so I think that I will be spending my money with Boxycharm for now :/


----------



## candes (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My annual sub just ran out. I love Glossybox but there was no deal like last year on Groupon so I decided to wait to sub. In the mean time I found BoxyCharm, and I haven't gotten my first box but the spoilers look awesome. I'm really impressed...
> 
> Spoilers for December are amazing as well, so I think that I will be spending my money with Boxycharm for now :/


Full Boxy spoilers are out.

Was it here that I read that this months Glossy has an ARV of $90?  I am soo stoked!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

candes said:


> Full Boxy spoilers are out.
> 
> Was it here that I read that this months Glossy has an ARV of $90?  I am soo stoked!


R u subbed to Boxycharm too?

Where did u find the full spoilers?

I only see three!

edit: nvm I saw it on IG! Thanks for the heads up!

Glossy is a value of 90 this month?

I wish there were more spoilers out


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you post what else is in the box or the link to IG please? I got a 3 month sub from Ruelala and I am trying to decide whether to start this month or wait.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 9, 2014)

All 3 Spoilers:

Tony &amp; Guy Prep Leave In Conditioner

Nuxe Mask Crème Fraiche

Ciate Mini Nail Polish


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Can you post what else is in the box or the link to IG please? I got a 3 month sub from Ruelala and I am trying to decide whether to start this month or wait.


the spoilers aren't for glossybox, they are for Boxycharm.


----------



## aweheck (Dec 10, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Those that bought the Rue La La deal can now put in for the December box. I just entered my confirmation code and the 3 month $60 was discounted to $0.


WOW!


----------



## candes (Dec 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> R u subbed to Boxycharm too?
> 
> Where did u find the full spoilers?
> 
> ...


No I an't subbed to Boxy, but someone I know is, and she posted the spoilers on FB.

If the $90 value comments wasn't from here then it was posted at My Sub addiction.  Wonder where they got that from?  Hope they were right.  For the $15 a month that I payed at Ru La La, this would be an awesome deal!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

candes said:


> No I an't subbed to Boxy, but someone I know is, and she posted the spoilers on FB.
> 
> If the $90 value comments wasn't from here then it was posted at My Sub addiction.  Wonder where they got that from?  Hope they were right.  For the $15 a month that I payed at Ru La La, this would be an awesome deal!


Gotcha!

I didn't know of the Rue La La deal so I missed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 10, 2014)

The $90 value is stated on the GLOSSYBOX website.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Another spoiler, got this yesterday and forgot to post.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to resub for December. Are there any codes out there that are working? Tried ALEXANI already.


----------



## candes (Dec 11, 2014)

They announced weather warehouse delays in shipping.

And starting tomorrow on FB, 12 days of giveaways.  https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my box (it was a review box so I got it early)!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I got my box (it was a review box so I got it early)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, I'm kinda glad I skipped this month. It just happened, my sub expired and I was waiting to see spoilers.. but nah I can live without this. 

Hopefully next month will be better. 

I remember I skipped last year's December box too, same deal with the expired subscription and was happy I skipped it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Dec 11, 2014)

Excited for that gold polish, love using that as an accent nail. 

*also excited for the hand scrub! I didn't know what is was until i read your blog post [email protected]@JenniferV


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 11, 2014)

Bellapierre!  I love their stuff.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 11, 2014)

I gotta sit this one out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing that I really want in this box is the mask.  The other stuff doesn't interest me.  Maybe next month *sigh*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I gotta sit this one out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing that I really want in this box is the mask.  The other stuff doesn't interest me.  Maybe next month *sigh*


----------



## candes (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like a nice box. Now for the lippy, please someone send something nice and pink for once. Every sub lippy is like mauve, mush etc...

Already have a full sized mask in my drawer. Now I will have two... Maybe I can use it on my arms since I already have some excellent night products?


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 12, 2014)

underwhelmed. i'll be keeping the nuxe and swapping the rest.

to glossyboxes credit, their value has always been fantastic for such a low cost box...and i have discovered and purchased many items from their boxes.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 12, 2014)

They are the best consistently out of all the subs I've tried. They do have their faults, but I can easily overlook those when I get a deal for around $12 per box!


----------



## Allison H (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm excited for this box, thank you for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a delivery date of 12/22 - 12/23.  Boxes are on the move!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm also glad I skipped this month, same situation where my sub expired after the Nov box. I got the extra discounted holiday box for $20 so I feel Glossy satisfied, lol.

quote name="v0ltagekid" post="2349616" timestamp="1418325827"]Thanks for posting this, I'm kinda glad I skipped this month. It just happened, my sub expired and I was waiting to see spoilers.. but nah I can live without this. 

Hopefully next month will be better. 

I remember I skipped last year's December box too, same deal with the expired subscription and was happy I skipped it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

I probably have 10 mask products in various stages of use at any one time. They don't expire that quickly so if you use it even just weekly you'll be surprised how fast it goes. I can't seem to get anything BUT pink lip products and I'm sick of them! I'd kill for some mauve or brown-based shades.

quote name="candes" post="2349873" timestamp="1418341301"]Looks like a nice box. Now for the lippy, please someone send something nice and pink for once. Every sub lippy is like mauve, mush etc...

Already have a full sized mask in my drawer. Now I will have two... Maybe I can use it on my arms since I already have some excellent night products?


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

There is a GWP worth $24.00.  Code is THETALK.   It looks to be a Tarte LipSurgence.

This may be one of the colors we received in October.  I got Awakening.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 17, 2014)

That GWP doesn't even interest me.  I broke one of the Tarte lippies from October.  Sad.

I'm STILL waiting on my NOVEMBER box.  It was the end of my 3 mo sub, so this feels like punishment.  I hope the Jan spoilers knock my socks off -- I really like GB!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 17, 2014)

That's crazy that you haven't received your Nov box!!! I joke they ship on the backs of slow snails, but even the snails would have arrived by now....


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 17, 2014)

My orig box went missing after shipping out around the 25th.  They were supposed to ship the replacement sometime last week, but I didn't hear anything (or receive anything), so I emailed yesterday and VOILA!  they responded that my box shipped earlier that day.  (I'm guessing it shipped about 2 min after my email arrived, lol.)


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 18, 2014)

I got the same items as JenniferV and am excited to use them! This was my first Glossybox, and I was really impressed by the size of the products. I've never used a face mask before, so I look forward to experimenting.

On a different note, I'm still waiting on my November and holiday boxes... Hahaha


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 18, 2014)

isabelfromcali said:


> I got the same items as JenniferV and am excited to use them! This was my first Glossybox, and I was really impressed by the size of the products. I've never used a face mask before, so I look forward to experimenting.
> 
> On a different note, I'm *still waiting on my November* and holiday boxes... Hahaha


We need to have a "Happy November Box Day" celebration... ya know, when they finally arrive in January.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My tracking number for November that I rec'd two days ago still isn't showing in the system.  Groan.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 19, 2014)

My Glossybox came today! I got the nail polish in blue, Yule Rules but everything else is the same. The hand scrub will be great with winter weather. Excited for the mask, I read 2 sets of directions to understand how to use it, I couldn't find the english and was too lazy to take the box apart and it turned out to be the ones on the back. I thought the Portuguese was Spanish and then read Spanish and finally English. The leave in conditioner says walnut sized amount, that scares me, I think my hair would look like a grease ball. The Bella Pierre lipstick tube feels really cheap for a $20 lipstick! I don't think I would wear that color anyways.


----------



## candes (Dec 19, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My Glossybox came today! I got the nail polish in blue, Yule Rules but everything else is the same. The hand scrub will be great with winter weather. Excited for the mask, I read 2 sets of directions to understand how to use it, I couldn't find the english and was too lazy to take the box apart and it turned out to be the ones on the back. I thought the Portuguese was Spanish and then read Spanish and finally English. The leave in conditioner says walnut sized amount, that scares me, I think my hair would look like a grease ball. The Bella Pierre lipstick tube feels really cheap for a $20 lipstick! I don't think I would wear that color anyways.


Oh I have a bunch of that mask.  What you do is apply it a little generously, let it sit a minute, then rub it in, and wear overnight.  

I will sometimes use that and similar low performing products on my Rentin A nights.  I put it on first then the retin A.   It is not too great of a product in the anti aging department for say, 50 year old skin.  Thus why I like to use it on my arms more than anything,

 You know a smaller tube that I got from a box is near the end and has separated.  Maybe shake it before use?   Dunno...

Blue sounds nice!  I ain't counting on it though and am buying my new years blue later today.  Sounds like we may be getting a bunch of colors.  

And I am looking forward to the hand scrub.  I have one from Julep and actually like it.  And there wasn't a whole lot that I liked from Julep. Their polishes chip and their mask and foot cream are too oily.  One polish ran like water.


----------



## ivfmommy (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm guessing GlossyBox isnt planning on shipping before Christmas?!  I have yet to get a box in the month tht its for!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 19, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> I'm guessing GlossyBox isnt planning on shipping before Christmas?! I have yet to get a box in the month tht its for!


I haven't gotten tracking or anything and my box is still in the pack phase. I'm gonna be peeved if it shows up in January


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 19, 2014)

Mine came today too!  I love the box.  So, much nice detail in the packaging. 
 
The hand scrub excites me the most as I have nothing like it.  
 
I love to try new masks. I don't have the best luck with leave on masks.  They just feel too heavy to be left on.  But, I will give it a try and maybe take it off after leaving it on for awhile.  Fun to play.
 
I got the gold/sparkly nail polish which is an awesome stuffer for my daughter. 
 
I love bellapierre @@wadedl but, yes their packaging comes off cheap.  Sadly, I don't think its a color for me either.  I can't pull off any ole color because I don't have youthful lips.  A few little lines around them makes me not want to draw attention to them in a shocking way. 

I use WEN so, I won't keep the conditioner.  I am scrambling to make some hostess and potential stop over guest gifts.  So, collecting the nice things for that.


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 19, 2014)

I am so confused. I placed an order for an annual subscription on November 17 and I have yet to see a single box. Apparently I was supposed to get a November box and it has just been sitting in the "Pack" phase all this time. My December box is in packing too. Plus I'm suposed to get a Holiday box and I don't even see any confirmation of that order in my account. I just realized today that I was supposed to get a November box when I got the email to review the items and I checked my account. I can't believe I've been patiently waiting like an idiot.

I sent an email and haven't heard anything. And GlossyBox hasn't been answering their phones ALL DAY. GlossyBox has $220 of my money and I have NOTHING. I took a break from GlossyBox for almost a year and I just resubscribed and they've already made me angry. Sorry, needed somewhere to vent.


----------



## candes (Dec 19, 2014)

littlemissnurse said:


> I haven't gotten tracking or anything and my box is still in the pack phase. I'm gonna be peeved if it shows up in January


Just ordered mine around Dec 7th and mine has shipped today.  So there is hope.


----------



## candes (Dec 19, 2014)

IndeliKate said:


> I am so confused. I placed an order for an annual subscription on November 17 and I have yet to see a single box. Apparently I was supposed to get a November box and it has just been sitting in the "Pack" phase all this time. My December box is in packing too. Plus I'm suposed to get a Holiday box and I don't even see any confirmation of that order in my account. I just realized today that I was supposed to get a November box when I got the email to review the items and I checked my account. I can't believe I've been patiently waiting like an idiot.
> 
> I sent an email and haven't heard anything. And GlossyBox hasn't been answering their phones ALL DAY. GlossyBox has $220 of my money and I have NOTHING. I took a break from GlossyBox for almost a year and I just resubscribed and they've already made me angry. Sorry, needed somewhere to vent.


You have been a bit too patient.  I ordered Dec 7th and mine has shipped already.  Yeah, I would be p/o also.  Sounds to me like old customers are getting crapped on and new ones get the white glove treatment.  Hmmm...  Could your Nov box be back-ordered and tying up everything else?


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 19, 2014)

IndeliKate said:


> I am so confused. I placed an order for an annual subscription on November 17 and I have yet to see a single box. Apparently I was supposed to get a November box and it has just been sitting in the "Pack" phase all this time. My December box is in packing too. Plus I'm suposed to get a Holiday box and I don't even see any confirmation of that order in my account. I just realized today that I was supposed to get a November box when I got the email to review the items and I checked my account. I can't believe I've been patiently waiting like an idiot.
> 
> I sent an email and haven't heard anything. And GlossyBox hasn't been answering their phones ALL DAY. GlossyBox has $220 of my money and I have NOTHING. I took a break from GlossyBox for almost a year and I just resubscribed and they've already made me angry. Sorry, needed somewhere to vent.


Try sending them a PM via Facebook. I was missing a box before and tried this and they got right back to me... and then my box promptly shipped.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 19, 2014)

My November box is at the PO!  Finally!  I am glad I'm taking a break from them -- of course, if I see a good spoiler for Jan I'll fold like a cheap suit.


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I messaged them on facebook and also slammed them with comments and tweeted at them. Let the smear campaign commence! It might be childish but I'm mad and I have no way of getting their attention if they won't even answer the phone.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 20, 2014)

@@IndeliKate I subscribed on Black Friday and barely received a shipping confirmation today. I sent 2 FB messages, which they responded to within 48 hrs. According to the CS rep, my Nov and holiday boxes will ship together.

My December box arrived this week.

Good luck getting your stuff!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 20, 2014)

My December box shipped today.  About average for GB shipping to me, timing-wise.  I'm canceling when my sub is up (early spring) for financial reasons and because my stash of beauty products is expanding at an alarming rate and I need to use some stuff up before I get more.  But, I don't have any real complaints.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 21, 2014)

Received my box today and am surprised by how large everything is. I used the polish today over a deep burgundy and it looks very festive.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 22, 2014)

IndeliKate said:


> Thanks for the tip. I messaged them on facebook and also slammed them with comments and tweeted at them. Let the smear campaign commence! It might be childish but I'm mad and I have no way of getting their attention if they won't even answer the phone.


This might make me seem like a nutter, but I've sent 3 emails in a row a few times a week.  

I just go back to my history, pull up email and hit 'send'.  I hounded them until they uncled.  Figured, rather then sitting there and stewing in my 'miffedness juice', I'd just get rid of the negative energy by pounding on the 'send' function, it's good therapy and instantly makes me feel better... :blush:


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> Received my box today and am surprised by how large everything is. I used the polish today over a deep burgundy and it looks very festive.


Did you get the gold and layered over burgundy?  I was thinking of doing that over oxblood!  I've got 2 coats of it on right now, but it cheaps chips sooooooo easily.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 22, 2014)

@@FormosaHoney yes burgundy base with the gold and red glitter. I never use to be able to do regular polish because I'd chip it immediately, but I've been using Seche top coat and base with a variety of different polishes and my manicures are lasting over a week. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> I've been using Seche top coat and base


I never tried their base coat but I LOVE their top coat.  It's the only nail polish product I've ever used more than half a bottle of and subsequently repurchased (there was a period of time when I wasn't doing my nails and it got a little goopy from being kind of old).

I don't care if I get turquoise glitter in my GB, though (although I have a lovely turquoise glitter from Butter London from one of the Sample Society past boxes I got in on earlier in the summer).  I'll take whatever.  And I'll totally wear bright pink lipstick.  To work.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 23, 2014)

I really like the scrub in this box.  No hand cream necessary after use.  This is perfect for this time of year.

I am using the face mask at night.  I am putting on just enough to leave on.  I have no idea why my skin screams for moisturizer but, is prone to clogging at the same time.  It was acne into my 30's and now this dilemma.  Then wrinkles of course.   So far I see no reactions to this and its pretty light weight and not greasy.  

The Bellapierre is not a total bust for color like I thought at first glance.  I love their formula.  If I use some nude gloss (thank you @sarap) I can tone it down and make it doable for me.

This was a great box.


----------



## candes (Dec 23, 2014)

Got my box today!  It is wonderful!  And I got the turquoise polish!  Yipee!!!  Although I could never pull off dark lipstick, so just that one item was a bust.  Everything else is so very nice and a very good value!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 23, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> This might make me seem like a nutter, but I've sent 3 emails in a row a few times a week.
> 
> I just go back to my history, pull up email and hit 'send'.  I hounded them until they uncled.  Figured, rather then sitting there and stewing in my 'miffedness juice', I'd just get rid of the negative energy by pounding on the 'send' function, it's good therapy and instantly makes me feel better... :blush:



Hey there, just a tip, when you resend them the same message or any message from your email address, if they already have one in their inbox, it gets pushed to the bottom since it appears as a "new message"


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 25, 2014)

I gave the Bellapierre lipstick to my mom as part of her Xmas gift. I've got too many bright lipsticks that I'll never wear, and thought that she would get more use out of it.

She liked it!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 26, 2014)

My box arrived today. I absolutely love the face mask, and I got the glitter polish in silver. This is one of my favourite glossyboxes, which makes me sad because it's my last one, at least for a long while. Next year I'm not getting any beauty subs until I use up my stash... at least, that's the plan.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 27, 2014)

I got mine today.  My nail polish was (large) silver sparkles.  Surprisingly, when I went to put it on my nail polish rack, I didn't have anything quite like it.  So that's good!

I like the lipstick shade, but I will wear pretty much whatever lipstick, I have neutral undertones so I can get away with either cool or warm shades, and the brighter, the better.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 27, 2014)

This box was a hit for me too. I liked every single item except the nail polish (not a fan of glitter polish) but the rest was awesome. I really love the leave in Conditioner and Nuxe mask. The hand scrub is amazing! Surprisingly the lipstick looks much better on than in the tube, it actually works for me and I don't have any other color like it. I'm going to try to take a break in January unless they have an amazing spoiler. I need to work on my stash that is building up since Black Friday.


----------



## candes (Dec 28, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> This box was a hit for me too. I liked every single item except the nail polish (not a fan of glitter polish) but the rest was awesome. I really love the leave in Conditioner and Nuxe mask. The hand scrub is amazing! Surprisingly the lipstick looks much better on than in the tube, it actually works for me and I don't have any other color like it. I'm going to try to take a break in January unless they have an amazing spoiler. I need to work on my stash that is building up since Black Friday.


If you think this hand scrub is amazing, then try Juleps.  We are talking a night and day difference.   Never used any other hand specific scrubs before Juleps, so there are likely tons of other good ones out there  The one in the glossy box didn't have enough scrub to it. And it leaves an annoying coating on your hands, which later leaves your hands very dry.. But I was excited to try it, since you never know when you will find a product that is Da Bomb.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey all, not sure where to put this post as there is not an FAQ thread for Glossybox.  But do Glossydots expire?  I will shortly have enough for a free box.  I have an annual subscription that is ending in March.  But I am doing the 100 day no buy challenge (from the "no buy" subforum).  And I really do need to cut down on the number of subs I have, simply because beauty products are threatening to run me out of house and home (well, and for financial reasons, too).  So I am going to cancel before I get charged again.  But say my finances improve later in the year, and I start to use up some of my enormous stash, or I cancel a bunch of other subs, and I want to resubscribe.  Will my Glossydots still be there for me?


----------



## SaraP (Dec 28, 2014)

No the points do not expire, but you have to have an active subscription to redeem them.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> No the points do not expire, but you have to have an active subscription to redeem them.


Thanks.  I'll see how my 100 day "no buy" goes.  If, after that time, I have managed to cut way back on subs, I may resubscribe month-to-month and use the points then.  Of all the boxes I get, I am most likely to use the beauty items from GB.  Maybe I ought to take that as a sign and consider canceling something else instead.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 1, 2015)

I still haven't gotten my December box


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 2, 2015)

I got home from vacation yesterday and my box was waiting for me, but tracking never updated that it arrived. 

Oh well, glitter polish, meh I hate glitter polish. I want to like it, but the time it takes to get off annoys me.  Mine was black and silver, called humbug (heh).

My lipstick was in Burlesque which appears really bright for me. I think I'll be swapping these items, the rest of the box is ok.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 3, 2015)

To be honest, the last three Glossyboxes I have absolutely hated, so to get a box that was mildly good was super exciting. I tried the mask (which is such a nice size!) and it does seem moisturizing but above all, I'm loving its aromatherapy properties. It made me feel like so relaxed and like I was at a spa getting a facial and nurturing my skin. I got the silver and black glitter nail polish (meh!) and I have no clue how to wear it. I hate it so much. Not sure why anyone would need a hand scrub and I don't think the Toni&amp;Guy LeaveIn is going to make much of a moisturizing difference on highly kinky Black hair, but we will see. I agree with everyone who says the lipstick looks and feels cheap, but at least its a flattering color on all skin types. Glossybox has such a horrid reputation of catering to only fair skinned individuals.


----------

